# Is divorce right in my situation?



## joeviking11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok, here's my situation.

My wife and I have been married for 5 months. We both had made mistakes personally and as a couple that have "hurt", but not necessarily ruined our relationship. One the biggest things was my decision to move us from a small town, to a big town for my new career opportunity. Because she had decided to become a "housewife" and didn't contribute financially, I felt I could make that decision. We lived with my family for a month and then got our own place. Shortly after, she found she was pregnant. This was good news because we had just started trying a few days before hand, but turns out she was already pregnant. That was 3 weeks ago. Keep in mind that the baby was what she wanted more than ANYTHING in this world. Since then, 3 weeks I might add, she has claimed she no longer loves me, that she no longer wants to be with me, that she hates living where she does, that she doesn't miss me, doesn't wanna give me a second chance because "I've had too many", and all this came out when she found she was pregnant? First instinct was the hormones? Anyways, she moved back with her mom and we agreed to try and make it work, for the baby at least. Well, after being away for a day or two, she talked things over with her mom and sister. Unfortunately, they both said if that was the case, we should just divorce now? Really, is this a time to make choices like this? Pretty irrational if you ask me, considering the state of mind she's in. She said she was divorcing me soon, but we kinda agreed to "separate" and see what happens, even though she's confident she doesn't want me. Heres what my family and I keep asking...if she didn't love me, than why did she move her with me? Better yet, why did she try having a child with me? So really, what are reasons for divorce?

-I've always showed her how much I loved her.
-Never neglected her.
-Never even looked at another woman.
-Spent plenty of time together.
-Provided, cooked, cleaned, and did almost everything.
-Got her the things she needed.
-Never abused her in any way

What is her reason for divorce?

We couldn't get divorced now if we wanted. Still, this is just a messed up situation...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why couldn't you get divorced now if you wanted to?

You are going to have to ask her why she wants a divorce. Ask her what did you do or not do that pushed her over the edge?

If I were you I'd also have a talk with her mother and sister to ask if they could please back off from the rush to divorce. Tell them that you love your wife and want to raise you child in an intact family.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

I am sorry I dont hold out much hope. You dont even mention what she finds wrong with you and maybe you dont even know.
Maybe she only wanted a baby. Your post seems to suggest that. Or she is not happy in the big city. She should have really taken a job. Being at home all day in a strange place isnt very good.


----------



## KenCasanova (Jan 3, 2012)

Have you even talked to her about it yet?


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok. I'l be that guy. Is the baby yours?


----------

